# Dream Theater-Black Clouds and silver lining



## sbowman128675 (Feb 27, 2009)

http://www.dreamtheater.net/news_dreamtheater.php#pn2009

so, its finally here. ANOTHER DT ALBUM!!

after Systematic Chaos i was like........ok, WHERES THE NEXT ALBUM?? 

and here it is

i for one am syked for this new album 10000000000000000000000000%, and they got a killer tour lined up with Zappa Plays Zappa, Pain of Salvation, and Beardfish, who i all am fans of.

man, i am so syked for this album.

when i 1st heard their last album, Systematic Chaos, it took me a few times to really understand it, and why it sounded so different. through and through, i thought that SC was a solid album, and i hope the new one can live up to its standards.

so, whats everyone's thoughts on the up coming album........who hasn't heard of DT?...........and Who hates DT?


----------



## SUBnet192 (Mar 8, 2009)

Looking forward to it as well. I'll have to take a listen to the bands they'll be touring with as I intend to go (with my son, who's seriously hoping they're not coming to town while he's at summer camp lol)

Marc


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

What I've heard of them so far left me kinda indifferent to them... They sound kinda like Tool.

Anyone wanna point me in the direction of some of their best songs?


----------



## SUBnet192 (Mar 8, 2009)

Luke98 said:


> What I've heard of them so far left me kinda indifferent to them... They sound kinda like Tool.
> 
> Anyone wanna point me in the direction of some of their best songs?


Hmmm... They actually have a "best of" album out last year... Try the latest two albums. Octavarium (my favorite) and Systematic Chaos. The older stuff is good as well, but sounds a bit dated (especially the early stuff) to me anyway.

I fell in love with the band after listening to the Live in Budokan DVD. The opening track (As I Am) is pretty heavy, 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjUTuBv1OsI&feature=related

and so is the first track of Octavarium - (Root of All Evil).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5esOFtPNZJI

The track "Octavarium" itself is damn good too.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPMmD_hEBmU&feature=related

The have two DVDs worth watching: Score (live with an orchestra.. yeah I know been done before but their music really works with an orchestra) and Live in Budokan.

Enjoy!


----------



## sbowman128675 (Feb 27, 2009)

man, their older stuff don't sound like tool at all

here
lets do a year by year chronological order of their albums

1989- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBvlz3Pl0-0&feature=related
When Day and Dream unite

1992- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAHfDrak52E
Images and Words. This album gave them their 1st world wide tour. and filmed live performance in Japan

1994- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDGSvbpB9Kg&feature=related
awake was their big turning point. they found they were getting more involved as a band. but they hit a snag when keyboardist Kevin more left. but they ended up getting Derrik Sheridian who was fresh off a tour with Alice Cooper

1997-http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YU5na4Yi5to
Falling Into Infinity 
they were forced to do this album. i don't really like this album, but it does have some solid songs. this song...well.....it just sucks.
but, there was one song off that they never put on, and they played in 2006 at Radio City Music hall. so it kinda shows the diversity of that album
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nM7rHjINZOQ

1999- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZ-dNUOYNLA
Scenes from a memory
This album is were you will start to notice the band kinda, "modernizing" their music. this is considered to be their best album, and stands as a fan fav still to this day. Also, they replaced Derrik with a new keyboardist named Jordan Rudess. Bit of a story on Rudess. In 1997 Drummer Mike Portnoy,and Guitar player John Petrucci paired off with Jordan, and Bass player Tony Levin, to form the Fusion group "Liquid tension experiment. After they decided that Derick wasn't working in Dream theater, they asked Jordan to join....and that's history now. 

Some LTE- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYYOtEZeQl0&feature=channel

2002- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cm1Kc9m3giI&feature=related
Six Degrees if inner turbulence
This is my fav album of theirs. it was a 2CD album, with 4 great epic songs on the 1st,and their 45Min epic "Six Degrees of Inner turbulence on Disk 2

2004- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OYrst9JVN0
Basically, all they wanted to do on this album, is show their "Metal Side". which they did. i couldn't find good vids of the other songs off this album. but look up "honor thy Father", or "Dying soul"

2005- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nR9847upaSU
Octavarium
This album, was just perfect. it was an incredible album. with both hard and soft songs. This song is the title track

2007- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLZ2PmpUTkA
Systematic Chaos
I remember being at school, debating with album with other fans. This is not one of their best albums. but it has great integrity, and i really enjoyed Johns guitar playing on it. 

2009.............Its coming out in June. Ive heard some samples from the album, and i got high hopes for it. so we'll see what happens

SO THERE YA GO!! an entire chronological order of the best DT songs.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I currently own the following DT albums, so you know I'll be pickup up the new one.

A Change of Seasons
Awake
Falling Into Infinity
Images and Words
Live at Budokan (3 Disc)
Live at Marquee
Octavarium
Once in a LIVEtime (2 Disc)
Scenes from a Memory
Score
Six Degrees Of Inner Turbulence (2 Disc)
Systematic Chaos
Touring To Theater (2 Disc)
Train of Thought
When Dream and Day Unit


----------



## sbowman128675 (Feb 27, 2009)

cool stuff

ive always wanted to buy Live at Marquee, but cant find any


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

The 2 CD + 1 DVD version is up for preorder on Amazon.ca for $23.99 which isn't that bad for what you get.


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

Luke98 said:


> What I've heard of them so far left me kinda indifferent to them... They sound kinda like Tool.
> 
> Anyone wanna point me in the direction of some of their best songs?


They don't sound like Tool. Listen again dude.

Best Songs List (nineties) IMHO:

Pull Me Under
Caught In A Web
Hollow years
Lines In The Sand
A Change of Seasons

Newer albums worth getting:

Train of Thought
Systematic Chaos
Six Degrees of Inner Turbulence


You can find the new "A Rite of Passage" video on youtube. They have also been releasing new cover tunes on itunes in anticipation of the new album. I personally am quite glad that "Black Clouds, Silver Linings" is also being released on 180g double vinyl.


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

When oh when are they going to take Protest The Hero out opening on a Prog Nation tour? They seem tailor made for it!


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Great current Guitar World interview with Petrucci.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Pull Me Under was cool, back in the day.


----------

